# Help With Potted Plants



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, so i'm definitely a newbie when it comes to live plants. I added some potted plants to my 65gal last week. Thing is, I left them in the pots. After reviewing online it looks as though I needed to take them out. Will they survive in the pots or is it necessary for me to take them out?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They will survive as long as they are the slitted pots (So the roots can come out the slits) most people just don't have enough substrate to keep them in the pots without the pot showing.


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Great! I have about 3" of substrate so the pots don't show.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I personally don't like to keep my plants in pots, but they should be ok, but I'd keep observing them closely


----------

